# John Deere 8430 artic



## Tommy Dooley (Oct 29, 2019)

would anyone have experience with repair to an 8430 Artic , I’m a new member and have done some tests to Tractor , could do with some help If possible -


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tommy. It's hard to make out the photo. What are you struggling with?


----------



## Tommy Dooley (Oct 29, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum Tommy. It's hard to make out the photo. What are you struggling with?


Hello hoodoo ,
My 8430 is a 1977 model , it stopped driving while on the road with no load on.
I towed it to the yard and removed the hi lo unit by turning the tractor on a full right turn , when I stripped the planetary hi lo unit all of the hi disk were burnt out and the splines were stripped off the disks, I replaced the parts and fitted new o rings , reinstalled unit and still no drive , I took it out again and tested the unit with air and it tested perfect , I reinstalled unit.
I then removed lh fuel tank and side Chassie rail to gain access to clutch valve where I tested the pressures . The clutch valve showed over 175psi with the lube port showing just slightly over 100psi which I think is normal , when I moved the hi lo lever the clutch pressure dropped and resumed immediately which to me says the hi lo is working .
All suction screens and filters are clean as I checked them .
The lift , pto , scv , steering and brakes are working fine . 
I just wondered if anyone on the forum has experience with these Tractors . 
The hyd gauge on dash does flash when tractor is running ?...

I have no experience with these Tractors so any help would be great


----------



## Tommy Dooley (Oct 29, 2019)

Tommy Dooley said:


> Hello hoodoo ,
> My 8430 is a 1977 model , it stopped driving while on the road with no load on.
> I towed it to the yard and removed the hi lo unit by turning the tractor on a full right turn , when I stripped the planetary hi lo unit all of the hi disk were burnt out and the splines were stripped off the disks, I replaced the parts and fitted new o rings , reinstalled unit and still no drive , I took it out again and tested the unit with air and it tested perfect , I reinstalled unit.
> I then removed lh fuel tank and side Chassie rail to gain access to clutch valve where I tested the pressures . The clutch valve showed over 175psi with the lube port showing just slightly over 100psi which I think is normal , when I moved the hi lo lever the clutch pressure dropped and resumed immediately which to me says the hi lo is working .
> ...





Tommy Dooley said:


> Hello hoodoo ,
> My 8430 is a 1977 model , it stopped driving while on the road with no load on.
> I towed it to the yard and removed the hi lo unit by turning the tractor on a full right turn , when I stripped the planetary hi lo unit all of the hi disk were burnt out and the splines were stripped off the disks, I replaced the parts and fitted new o rings , reinstalled unit and still no drive , I took it out again and tested the unit with air and it tested perfect , I reinstalled unit.
> I then removed lh fuel tank and side Chassie rail to gain access to clutch valve where I tested the pressures . The clutch valve showed over 175psi with the lube port showing just slightly over 100psi which I think is normal , when I moved the hi lo lever the clutch pressure dropped and resumed immediately which to me says the hi lo is working .
> ...



Hoodoo , should I post this question in another area of the forum as I have had no reply’s ???


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I know nothing f these tractors, so I can't help. Had a cat loader go down one time with a similar problem and it was a fuse / relay devise that was blown. 
I also notice from your first photo that there seems to be a pin and snap ring missing on the right had lever.


----------



## Tommy Dooley (Oct 29, 2019)

It's not powered by electrical , it's all mechanical , yes the pin and E clip was removed to check play in connect arm , well spotted but not the problem, thanks for you input


----------

